

Why the Android Platform is Failing - hullsean
http://eepurl.com/ngjZX
It's no secret that malware &#38; other problems plague android phones.  What happened and why?
======
bifrost
Spot on. I love the features and technology in my Android phone, but its a
giant mess. I basically have to reboot it every few days to maintain
functionality. The stuff that I have on it works decently, but I limit my apps
to a music player, a ssh app, a vnc/rdesktop app and facebook. I am a much
more conservative consumer of apps than most, and if I have to deal with this
BS, I'm sure other users are constantly facepalming. If I were to make a
scurrilous comparason, Google set out to make a Linux phone and ended up with
a Windows 3.0 phone.

What I'm saying is - Apple, please make a phone with a real keyboard, don't
make me use a MS phone.

------
mtgx
1 million phones per DAY, 365 million per year - more than Microsoft activates
new PC's with Windows in the same time, and it's _failing_?

The upgrade process is a mess, but it certainly shows no signs as "failing" in
the market.

~~~
bifrost
Its failing because they're not making money on them, they have to pay MSFT
for every phone activation; MSFT is making a mint off of Android, Google is
not.

